# Baby Pictures of our Babies



## SOOOSKA

I was looking at old photos today of the babiesand thought this may be an interesting topic. To showpictures of our Babies as "Babies". 

Their are so many beautiful adult bunnies on here that many of us never got to see as babies.

I will start with some of Buttercup, please excuse the pictures thopugh, they are over 8 years old and done on film.





Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

And another of Buttercup


----------



## SOOOSKA

And another of Buttercup.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's some of Wilbur and Jackie very young











Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Jackie


----------



## SOOOSKA

Jackie again. Sorry I don't know how to post more than one at a time.


----------



## NZminilops

I haven't really got many pictures on thiscomputer and the other one wont connect to the net anymore :X, but hereis BunBun at 7 weeks old .


----------



## Haley

Aww what great pics!

Susan, I cant believe how tiny they all are. Do you have Daisy Mae baby pics.

Im jealous..all mine were adopted when they were older. I may have one of Max I can dig up. He was 5 months when I got him...


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Aw, what a great thread, Susan! 

I'll have to look for some "then and now" pics of my crew.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Here's Daisy Mae at about 2 months (I think)






Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

And the second one

Susan


----------



## Haley

Aahh! Look how cute and tiny she is! 

I just noticed something, does she have a brown spot on her back or am I seeing things? 

Shes such a cute little baby!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Haley, the spot is actually dark gray.

I just printed your instructions on how to post more than one picture. How small do do have to make them?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley

ahh, her boyfriend, Mr Tumnus has a brown spot on his back..for a second I thought they were matching.

For resizing pics, if you use photobucket it will give you a fewoptions. Once you have a pic on their site you hit edit and thenresize. You can make it message board or email size, either is fine. 

Feel free to pm me if you have more questions. Its quite easy once youget the hang of it. I usually have two web browsers open when imposting pics, one for the forum and one for photobucket so I can goback and forth if I need to.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Snuggy then and now:









Baby then and now:









Toby then and now:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Snugglys Mom, your babies are so cute. 

I love the one of Toby giving his Daddy kisses.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley

Great pics Laura! 

Toby looks like he changed color a lot as he grew, or is that the lighting?


----------



## f_j

I love looking at everyone's baby bunny pics! Nothing is cuter 

I am lucky enough to have a few pics of my three when they were very young, thanks to my breeders.

Lola's litter (she is one of the siamese sable kits, I wish I knew which one!):





Lola at around 3 weeks (I can't remember her exact age here):





Penelope at around 3 weeks:





Rupert's litter:





Rupert at around 3 weeks old:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Haley wrote: *


> Toby looks like he changed color a lot as he grew, or is that the lighting?


He has changed some. His points have become much more pronounced.

This is his pitiful baby pic from the first day I got him. He was so scared, bless his little heart!


----------



## jordiwes

Here are baby pics of Jordi (don't have any of Wesley):

First day (we didn't have a cage yet - she was a surprise from my hubby)






Her first cage:






My sister holding her:






My hubby holding her:


----------



## Michaela

:inlove:Talk about cuteness overload!!!!:inlove:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Aw, baby Jordi was a cute little fluff ball!


----------



## JadeIcing

Connor...he was about 6-7wks old


----------



## JadeIcing

Ringo had to be about 5mnths

This is the first week or so I would say. His very first cage. 






Second cage few months later.








This is Connor at about at about 11-12wks old. Teresa just getting here.








Sorry these are all taken on a cell phone.


----------



## Spring

Pebbles as a little baby. So tiny!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

Peapoo theday we brought her homeabout 7wks old






another one..shes a little older in this one








dont have any baby pictures of petey because he was older when i adopted him


----------



## Starina

My favorite baby TinkeBunny photo. She isabout3 months old in this photo. I don't know her exact age.SHe is about 11 months old now.






~Star~


----------



## katt

herman baby photos:






















it goes 3 weeks, 4 weeks, 5 weeks, 7 weeks (as the photos go down).

and just for the fun of it (because it happens to be one of my favorite baby bunny photos):






it is a rhinelander baby (5 or 6 weeks old?) that was born here a few years ago when i bred, his name was eclipse.


winnie's baby photos are on a disc someplace in my house!will have to look for it!


----------



## NZminilops

Awesome baby pics, aww, everyones bunnies were so cute when they were little .

I found some more stuff to do with BunBun, I even have pics of hisparents and I have a lot of him as a little fella so here goes!

BunBun's dad Rio Junior:





BunBun and litter mates at 6 days old (one of the darker ones):





Here he is at 5 week old:





Here he is the day I picked him up, you can see him up top right with his mama:





And at 7 weeks old after about an hour at my place, he was with one ofthe baby rabbits Dodge had who were 5 weeks old and the same size ashim!:





Some more of week 7-8...ok, make that a LOT more:




































And here is the adult BunBun:


----------



## naturestee

The only one I had as a baby was Mocha, and stupid me didn't take pictures for the first few weeks. :headsmack


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Millie at 4 months, poor little mite was so small because she was the runt of her litter. (sorry it's the wrong way round!)






Millie now (5 years 5 months)








Ruby at 4 months







Ruby now (5 years 5 months)








And both my baby bunnies (Millie left, Ruby right)


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*minilops wrote: *







lol:roflmao:how adorable!!!!:inlove::bunnyheart

great pic:thumbup


----------



## lalena2148

I got Driz at 7 weeks old. Here's his baby photos!





First day in his cage. Doesn't he look petrified? (BTW, we thought he was a girl until 1.5 months later )





"This is MY food bowl!" - Day 1





Relaxin'





Snugglin' w/ my hubby (then boyfriend)

My parents bunny, FooFoo as a baby:


----------



## Daisy_and_Peaches

When Daisy was a baby:


















I'd post pictures of Peaches, but shes still a baby, so it doesn't havethe same effect as when I look at pictures of Daisy from a lnog timeago.


----------



## Daisy_and_Peaches

Ah Peaches has grown a bit since we've gotten her, so heres some from when she was still super itty bitty


----------



## gwhoosh

My baby back in September on the day she came home.





And this is her last week, being naughty by climbing onto my desk buttrying to look innocent about it. (I must say this is a very flatteringpicture of her butt, it hardly looks big at all :bunnybutt


----------



## maherwoman

Okay, okay...here baby pictures of each of my girls...

Maisie (I think she's approx 7 weeks old here):










And here are a couple of Flower at approx 6 weeks old:










And here are a couple of Trixie (not sure of her age...):


----------



## Becknutt

All the babies are soooooo cute!! I love them all. :colors: Here's tiny baby Floppy:


----------



## Bangbang

Here are a few of Bangbang, I didn't have a camera when I first got her so I only have a few from my sisters...
I can't believe how cute and small and female lookingshe was...
We both just burst out laughing and said "WHAT HAPPENED" just joking 






Going for a walk when she still fitted into a harness loloh wow, she's a big girl now and can free roam anyhow.... plus I can'tfind a harness that will fit her :lookaround







Baby bang bang awwwwwwwww i'm in love again look at those green paws hahaha







Me and Bangbang


And remember this is her now :roflmao:


----------



## Becknutt

You know I've had the same problem with Floppy.I could not find a soft harness to fit him so what I did is I alteredhis harness that was too small. Its the mesh type one you can find inthe bunny dept of any pet store. I cut it in half and sewed in a pieceof stretchy fabric in the middle. Works like a charm. I did it on themachine but if your not sewing inclined it could be done by hand. Thispicture is from when it still fit...







**Sorry got off topic..**


----------



## storminstaffs

my rabbit indie in the nest 







when they first came out of the nest 






bad picture of indie and mum boyd






he was nearing 3 weeks in this pic






with lucy my wee dog at 1 month old






another pic can't remember how old






and the most recernt picture at 2 months old he's now 4 months old ihave got pictures that i took a few days ago but i can't find them inphotobucket


----------



## storminstaffs

the only baby kind of picture that i have ofboyd when she was 6 months as i didn't get my digi camera till after igot her so i have none from when she was little but she didn't lookmuch different as she was 4months when i got her 






and this is her now


----------



## storminstaffs

snowy the day after i found her living under anold shed up the allotment when we first got it over a year ago now, shewas really dirty and full of fleas, so she is my rescue bunny






broody as a baby 






a few months old






all 3 of my girls - boyd, broody and snowy


----------



## storminstaffs

indie with daddy syroo - i don't have any of syroo as a baby as he was fully grown when i got him at 4 to 5 months old


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Here are some of Hazel as a baby:
She was only about 3 weeks old when we rescued her off the street with a broken leg









Here she is a little older, maybe 4 or 41/2 weeks





And just being a cutie 





White Chocolate on her adoption day, about 8 or 9 weeks old





And exploring her room the next day


----------



## FatRabbit

Cadbury at 8weeks old!


----------



## rabb1tmad

Starsky as a baby:

...mom, I think I can take off with these ears!






Lacey as a baby (ahhhhh, fluffy):


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Look how dirty these feet were. 











But sheis cute though.


----------



## Sayuri

Baby Grace

About 9 weeks






















Baby Louis 

About 8 weeks
















About 10 weeks


----------



## PlasM

Bambi Sunshine wrote:


> Baby Grace
> 
> About 9 weeks



Eeeeeeep, what colour do they call your two? :shock:

I am in LOVE!


----------



## Sayuri

Awww thanks you made my day! 

Grace I think is fawn and white with little black spots and Louis is grey and white


----------



## Bo B Bunny

_"Excuse me, but could you send the maid? It seems another bunny has left droppings in my bed! How rude!"_


----------



## myLoki

Loki was about 5 months old when we rescued him.






















Baby Lily! Otherwise known as fluffball!


----------



## countrybunnyholly

Oooh! I'm so glad I found this. I was going to start a new thread for baby pics but now I can just add mine here. I haven't downloaded our newest litter pics, but I'll get to them soon. These are previous litters and rescued wild bunnies...






These are the ones in my avatar - Noel, Keekaboo, Ginger Belle, and Holly (RIP)






We like to dress them up - they don't seem to mind. Littlest Pet Shop gear fits just right!






Just a little handful!






Wild babies we rescued when something tore up the nest, and...






Pearl, their surrogate mommy! :inlove:


----------



## 12354somebunny

Baby Buttons when she was around 2-3mths old:





Baby Yohji (around 2-3mths as well):





seems the baby buns love chilling out in their food bowl!


----------



## Peek-a-boo

Crystal at 7 weeks old the day i got her shes now nearly 2 and half years old 






Crystals babies Febuary 2006 (i know i was wrong to breed her) 











Misty (whos a boy) at about 8 weeks old the day after i got him hes now 9 months old






2 baby buns my mum rescued 2 weeks ago when their mum died and the woman who had them was going to drown them :shock:so they are currently being handreared.

Baby Polo now 4 weeks old











Little Rolo now 4 weeks old


----------



## 12354somebunny

omg drown them :shock: thank goodness you saved them! they're simply adorable


----------



## SDShorty

Oh my gosh, I am going to die of cuteness overload!


----------



## maisy126

Roren at 6 weeks old:





Roren now(took it justjust 2 minutesagolol:biggrin2:


----------



## Cheyanne123

if only they would stay little forever


----------



## AtomicGummieBear




----------



## Must_Love_Pets

Guiness, my Lionhead at 6 1/2 weeks


----------



## kellbell23

Little babyy Trouble :inlove:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Just love baby pics. Especially Guiness in the basket--looks like a little ball of fur.


----------



## Marrie

Omg, you're all making me want to get a baby bunny now lol ! Super cute thread.  

My bunny is full grown, he had been at the shelter over 6 months and he was already adult by then, so ... no baby pics from me.


----------



## Tasha93x

This was Honey, she was born after we took on a pregnant bunny. She was the most loving rabbit and we found her a lovely home 






My Christmas Baby! (Rudolph) RIP x


----------



## gmas rabbit

hee you guys these bunnies are soooooooo! cute I may have to look at them all day and forget about working.


----------



## Kizza

This is my little guy Rocky the day I got him (he was a Christmas pressie, and what a delightful one!)

Just chillin, with Jess and the last one is my fave!


----------



## Kizza

Oh, and this is Rocky now: I love my little man


----------



## plasticbunny

Molly at 3 weeks, still at the breeders:






Molly at 8 weeks:






And Molly now, at 7 months:






Gus at 8 weeks:






And Gus now, at 4 months:


----------



## Cinnysmum

Cinnabun @ 8 weeks:


----------



## onelilmermaid

Everyone's babies are just so cute!


----------



## jaayyse

Lily when I first got her 3 weeks ago!


----------



## Cinnysmum

Love them all!!:inlove:


----------



## area20

Dash just a little under 8 weeks old!


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931

New born babies a day old.


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931

New born babies a day old.


----------



## agnesthelion

Itty bitty!!!!:adorable:


----------



## mdith4him

This is a great thread!! I love all your cute baby bunnies! 

Junie, 7 weeks, the day after we brought her home:






The photos of Nibbles from the shelter. He was less than 2 months:










Nibbles today:


----------



## tonyandlaurie

I would really like to post a picture of my baby bun but I dont know how can one of the other bun mommies kinda help me to figure it out??? plz


----------



## AllieMoore

Waffles  6 and a half weeks old. I get to pick her up from the breeder next week! So excited.


----------



## qiant

Pebbles, who's currently at the vet now =(


----------



## AllieMoore

Oh no, whats wrong with Pebbles? Who is absolutely the cutest handful ever.


----------



## qiant

AllieMoore wrote:


> Oh no, whats wrong with Pebbles? Who is absolutely the cutest handful ever.



he suddenly collapsed and wasnt responsive, doc gave him a jab and is weak at the moment. left him at th clinic first =(


----------



## AllieMoore

thats horrible. I hope he recovers. Does the vet have any idea what is wrong?


----------



## bunnychild

Man, I wish I had pictures of my rabbits when they were babes but Opal and Big Louis I got as Adults and Willow wasnt very pretty when I first got him. I will definatly take lots of pictures of the 5 buns I am getting soon they are all about 8 weeks old


----------



## bunnychild

I found a picture of Kiaya and her sister on the breeders website.






And this is Kiaya now






stil a baby in my eyes


----------



## bella1013210132

<a href="http://s1078.photobucket.c.../720c6fd0.jpg" border="0" alt="0338ab61"></a>


----------



## SteviesMom

Stevie the first few days I got him, he's about 7 weeks 









Stevie today, he's about 6 months old now


----------



## Melissa20104

Hubert in my husband's lap


----------



## rosie20029

Cool pics but I was wondering how do I post pics on an ipad


----------



## CharmmyBunny

rosie: the way i do it from my iphone is i dowloaded snap bucket ( the app) and i post pics directly to there using the app. then you can log into photobucket via your internet (safari for the ipad) and go to "all albums" it will show your snapbucket album click on that then you can edit your pictures resize them etc. after you save the photo if you did edit it then by just taping on the photo some options will show up: email &im direct link htmlcode img code go for the img code ( if you were you are using a computer you can just click on img code it will auto copy it and then you can just paste it by typing "ctrl" + "v" aka paste) but for the ipad you are going to want ti click on the photo again so that it opens up a new window either on the same page or in a new one doesnt matter but then scroll to the side and copy and paste the IMG code by using your finger and pressing on the thing you want to copy you hold it there until select all appears then choose thta then an option to copy should appear. then go to where you want to paste it and hold your finger on the text area where you want to paste the img code or the thing you just copied and hold until the paste option appears and viola! 
i hope that explains it? (i just did all that step by step via my phone to do this i am using an iphone so it should be correct)

anyway heres bunny charmmy looking sooooo cute.




when i first met charmmy both of her ears stood straight up for about 4 weeks after this she would alternate ears and now finally unless something truely shocking or interesting shows up her ears are always down or if she is laying against a wall then she likes to have one ear up against the wall


----------



## rosie20029

this is the bunny i babysit


----------



## rosie20029

this is copper i am babysitting him


----------



## earsnted

my girlfriends and my Thrianta, Teddy, @ 9 weeks.


----------



## rabbitgirl1485




----------



## ILovePeanut

Peanut
Lionhead/Broken Fox Otter/Pointed Tort

My boyfriend and Peanut getting close the first week she was with us. 





Peanut @ 6 weeks old, chillin' on the couch.


----------



## annabelle00




----------



## oliver&penelope

my little Oliver.


----------



## Bearrabbit

this is my Lilly.


----------



## Azerane

The breeder e-mailed me this image of Bandit after I bought him  So cute ^^


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom

This is the pic the breeder sent me when blossom was 4 weeks old. 



This is her when I brought her home at 7/8 weeks old.



This is her now at almost 4 months


----------



## MustNotBuyMore

I have lots of babies right now... I have 26 baby bunnies. But I will post pictures just because they are so cute. I don't have grown up pictures because they aren't grown ups! These pictures are bunnies 2-4 weeks old.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Whar gorgeous little buns, the agouti and white is unusual but lovely although I am ooing and awwwwing at all of them.


----------



## Crystalkate

AwesomeBunnyBlossom said:


> This is the pic the breeder sent me when blossom was 4 weeks old.
> View attachment 7923
> 
> 
> This is her when I brought her home at 7/8 weeks old.
> View attachment 7924
> 
> 
> This is her now at almost 4 months
> View attachment 7925




Oh my gosh &#9995; I can't take anymore cuteness.


----------



## pani

Here's me snuggling Felix when I first met him, when he was around 6 months old.


----------



## hvanwyk28

Baby pictures of my little boy, Scruffles. He is a holland lop/ mini Rex cross. He is 6 months old right now. In these pics he was less than a month old. 4-5 weeks maybe


----------



## hvanwyk28

Actually, never mind. He way 7-8 in these. Wrong set of pics. My bad


----------



## hvanwyk28

Was**


----------



## hvanwyk28

Him now at 6 months


And him at about 4 months


----------



## pani

pani said:


> Here's me snuggling Felix when I first met him, when he was around 6 months old.



I meant 6 WEEKS old, whoops!


----------



## bellaterra214

Bino and Anya where rescues, but here's Sebastian and Lulu

Sebastian- First day home




Lulu first day home


----------



## hvanwyk28

Oh my goodness lulu is adorable


----------



## rachaeeelanneee

Moo at 8 weeks





Moo now


----------



## hvanwyk28

MOO! I love that name!


----------



## rachaeeelanneee

hvanwyk28 said:


> MOO! I love that name!




All of my friends and my parents make fun of me for his name! But now at least someone else sees it's cute


----------



## hvanwyk28

My buns name is scruffles, so no judgement from me


----------



## Tessiesaurus

What a cute thread! :inlove:
Here are mine!

Teddy when he was a tiny baby (He's the one on the left):



Him at 8 weeks (already a big bunny!):



Him now at 3 and a bit months:




Luna at 8 weeks ish when she'd just arrived with us:



Her now with the same hand feeding her breakfast:


----------



## 3willowsbunny

Stewie is 13 weeks old in this picture, he is a Flemish Giant and already bigger than both of our past bunnies (mini lops).


----------



## Mordecai

Aww.:hearts: I'm jealous of all the baby bunny pictures. I bet Mordecai was adorable as a baby.


----------



## HototMama

this is Annabell when she was only 2 days old. she is with her brother.





and here she is now.


----------



## bellaterra214

Every time they do something cute and I want to take a picture, they stop doing whatever it was they were doing. So hard to get pictures. As soon as they see the phone, they stop and stare right at it. Same for the binkying. They can magically sense if I have a camera; they will binkying out of a room, but not back in if they sense the phone. ggggrrrrr.........

Everyone has so many cute pictures! Sebastian is the only one not camera shy.


----------



## Leopold_Ruby

This is leo before his ears flopped


----------



## cocoa bunny

So cute thanks for all the pics


----------



## GRoberts99

They're all adorable.


----------



## CapnEsah




----------



## piperthedutchbunny

Baby pipez 

View attachment 1435403209417.jpg


View attachment 1435403228117.jpg


----------



## Kooki

Had to post these here. These are my young baby Tans at 4 days old. (3 chocolate and 1 black)


----------



## Kooki

At 14 days old


----------



## Kooki

24 days old


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry

Not sure if I already posted here but View attachment 1437703896041.jpg
View attachment 1437703803878.jpg
& heres them after View attachment 1437703856052.jpg


----------



## MiniLopMad

I have 4 babies at the moment 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1437717497.776122.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1437717529.098910.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1437717557.382692.jpg


My bunny Cloud, when he was a baby..
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1437717625.416624.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1437717672.695818.jpg


Cloud now..
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1437717740.892171.jpg


----------

